# Ski Sundown - 3.15.11



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

The sun never came out, other than that it was a fun day. 

Not the best jump of the day by Greg but give you a good view of the distance between ramp and landing -


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Radical day at the beloved institution!!  Threw together a little video..Looks like the only one I missed was Gary.....Great ripping with you guys!

Steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait to ski those Friday. Thanks for putting up the pics and video to get me through until then.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

So I was really bummed at first while I looked at gm's post thinking that I missed out on a awesome photoshoot (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY, quick on that shutter!) and then I scrolled down and saw steveo's video...AWESOME.

Now I have proof I can survive me some bumpy times 

Cant be said enough how much fun I had with all you guys today and appreciate you letting me join in on the fun even if i only ride a single plank!

...also killer track you picked steveo, who dosn't love the dead!


----------



## thorski (Mar 15, 2011)

This report makes me want to leave work early on thursday to ski sundown.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

proof there was sun at some point today...you just had to be up early enough to catch it

Taken on top of gunny 3-15-11 @ about 9:30am ish...:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

thorski said:


> This report makes me want to leave work early on thursday to ski sundown.



i'm planning on a Thursday afternoon visit.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Good times today.  I'm glad I was able to make it out.  I only skied for a few hours, but man am I beat now.  It's gonna be a long couple of hours until I can go home tonight...

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good day.. vid is cooking... looking forward to Friday..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2011)

my back and neck have totally stiffened up from that crash.  I feel like i need a spine adjustment.  or some serious pain meds.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

2knees said:


> my back and neck have totally stiffened up from that crash.  I feel like i need a spine adjustment.  or some serious pain meds.



I thought that crash _was_ the spine adjustment???


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## MrMagic (Mar 15, 2011)

good day i wished the sun came out tho' looks like you guys skied in that jump nicly


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2011)

Got out for a little bit after 6. Still soft, but couldn't see anything after the sun went down, little different then pow bumps on a bluebird day yesterday.

Be back Thursday, gonna try to get to and leave work early. Then just step and slip after the sun goes down.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 15, 2011)

Hell yeah!

Those bases are mint.



gmcunni said:


>


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Those bases are mint.



LOVE this picture!

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun today, despite the dreary weather. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

*gmcunni*





*2knees*





*powhunter*





*madroch*





*gmcunni*


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

*Steve-O rippin'*





*Steve-O crashin'*





*gmcunni*





*madroch*





*2knees *(out of focus, but had to share)





*madroch*





*bvibert*





*2knees*, more blur, but cool jump, same one as Gary's, different angle


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2011)

nice job on the pics and vid guys. 

now for a PSA.  anybody able to stand on skis, get out there and ski in the left and right lines.  Where the hell has the queen been?  J, you gotta get out there!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> The sun never came out, other than that it was a fun day.



Seems to be the theme for this Gunny season.



powhunter said:


>



Sweet vid. Too funny. Horn footy: "I'll edit that out."

"Someone go"



planb420 said:


> Cant be said enough how much fun I had with all you guys today and appreciate you letting me join in on the fun even if i only ride a single plank!



You're always welcome Cory. Nice getting in there. You should compete on Sat.



thorski said:


> This report makes me want to leave work early on thursday to ski sundown.



Be there Thursday, late morning to mid afternoon. Return trip on Friday too.



2knees said:


> my back and neck have totally stiffened up from that crash.  I feel like i need a spine adjustment.  or some serious pain meds.



The backpack jump was not good. Landed squarely on the camera in my pocket. Helluva upper thigh bruise shaping up. Guess I overshot...

Had lots of fun today. Sun would have completed it, but oh well....there's always Thursday. Jumps are mint. Nice pop and good landings. Tried some combos with epic spastic results. Had to bust out the nossack instead for old time's sake. Most impressed with Brian today - he took more air today than I've ever seen.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


>



Nice work.  I like the frame you chose to use for the credits... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice work.  I like the frame you chose to use for the credits... :lol:



Dumper air!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2011)

*ss*

[QUOTE

*Steve-O crashin'*






[/QUOTE] 

Slid backwards for a while on that crash..My ass was packed with snow when I got up.  Fun day on the hill today!  Great pics and vids!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> Dumper air!



I still got it!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice work.  I like the frame you chose to use for the credits... :lol:



While there were plenty of dumper airs to be found yesterday amongst us, you deserve the credit as choreographer of the original.  Couldn't resist, I love that shot!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> The backpack jump was not good. Landed squarely on the camera in my pocket. Helluva upper thigh bruise shaping up. Guess I overshot...



You did... landed right in the transition to the flat.. seems you somehow went out instead of up...and than hit the mashed potatoes shortly after landing.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> While there were plenty of dumper airs to be found yesterday amongst us, you deserve the credit as choreographer of the original.  Couldn't resist, I love that shot!



no doubt, he still does it better then the rest.

and yes, there were definitely a good share of spazzed out airs yesterday.  i think my favorite was that kicking thing greg was doing.  not sure what it should be called.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> no doubt, he still does it better then the rest.
> 
> and yes, there were definitely a good share of spazzed out airs yesterday.  i think my favorite was that kicking thing greg was doing.  not sure what it should be called.



That was classic, and deserves a good name!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> no doubt, he still does it better then the rest.
> 
> and yes, there were definitely a good share of spazzed out airs yesterday.  i think my favorite was that kicking thing greg was doing.  not sure what it should be called.





bvibert said:


> That was classic, and deserves a good name!



The "Can Can", I thought!?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> The "Can Can", I thought!?



No, that was something else I think.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> no doubt, he still does it better then the rest.
> 
> and yes, there were definitely a good share of spazzed out airs yesterday.  i think my favorite was that kicking thing greg was doing.  not sure what it should be called.



The "Tazer"....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

or, for the politically incorrect, the siezure...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

The electric cowboy...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> No, that was something else I think.



actually, that is what i came up with but i think i like the electric cowboy better!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, since we're poking fun (and none of these are of me) here are the photos that didn't come out as nice -


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sweet vid. Too funny. Horn footy: "I'll edit that out."



:lol:  The Horn!

Despite the lack of snow I had a blast yesterday.  Soar as hell.  Looking forward to Thursday and Saturday!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

Hucking rocks from the front yard of my glass house today...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



I actually like that one.  I look rad!



gmcunni said:


>



This is the best though.  The backpack really sets it off for me.  Like Greg is rushing to catch the short bus to school... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW - I feel like I've been hit by a Mack truck today.  Sore all over...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Hucking rocks from the front yard of my glass house today...



no kidding but that's what makes it so much fun.  nobody is immune.

did anybody else see Brians barrel roll after coming up about 5 feet short of the tranny?  full frontal somersault.  weeeeeee


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> no kidding but that's what makes it so much fun.  nobody is immune.
> 
> did anybody else see Brians barrel roll after coming up about 5 feet short of the tranny?  full frontal somersault.  weeeeeee



I wish that was on video!  It was actually kinda fun once I realized that I wasn't going to die...  Though I'm pretty sure that contributed to my soreness, my neck is freaking killing me today... :dunce:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking for  a backpack so I can throw a "short bus" in the comp on sat!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Looking for  a backpack so I can throw a "short bus" in the comp on sat!



:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Looking for  a backpack so I can throw a "short bus" in the comp on sat!



Look for something with Hello Kitty or Pokemon.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Look for something with Hello Kitty or Pokemon.



Priceless... Hello Kitty would rock....time to shop.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

I look quite stealthy, almost ninja-like in those pics. You all are just jealous....

Some serious "rolling down the windows" yesterday. Can't wait til tomorrow. I'll bring my backpack.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW, I got some real winners too. Guess I'll fire them up later.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> BTW, I got some real winners too. Guess I'll fire them up later.



Go for it!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> BTW, I got some real winners too. Guess I'll fire them up later.



where they at?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2011)

Waiting for the window roller pictures....


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> where they at?





Madroch said:


> Waiting for the window roller pictures....



The best of the worst:

*I think I can. I think I can.*






*Okay, here we go. Wheeeeeeeeee...*





*Is it the POV camera that makes me look dorky, or is it the fluorescent pants? Good thing my form is so radical.*





*B to the A to the C to the K to the S to the E to the A the T! What does it spell?*






:lol: See you fools tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm taking my ski and going home


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2011)

What kind of helmet cam is that?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2011)

powbmps said:


> What kind of helmet cam is that?



That's a Patcam


----------



## neil (Mar 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm taking my ski and going home



:lol:

Too funny.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2011)

neil said:


> :lol:
> 
> Too funny.



I just thought he was hiking down.


----------

